

How to Compute with Data You Can’t See - sohkamyung
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/how-to-compute-with-data-you-cant-see

======
amelius
Cryptographers can figure out words by simply looking at their frequencies in
a large body of text. So I'm wondering how, for example, searching could be
implemented without revealing too much information to the server.

------
joopxiv
How I understand this, for this system to work, all data on the server needs
to be encrypted with the same key. If I were Alice, I think I would still be
reluctant to put my medical records in the cloud, if the key used to encrypt
my data is shared with every other user in the system.

